# Aufbauthread Nicolai Saturn 11



## Loner (18. September 2022)

In Zeiten galoppierender Inflation bleibt nur die Flucht in Sachwerte - also ein weiteres Nicolai aufbauen.

Mit meinem Argon GLF Pi bin ich mega-zufrieden, eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau aus dem Bilderbuch. 
Argon GLF Aufbauthread

Saturn 11 weil ich noch was leichtes, schnelles haben will, um bei einfachen Touren mit meinen elektrisch unterstützten Begleitern mithalten zu können. Und ab und an wird es vermutlich von meiner besseren Hälfte bewegt werden. Dank ähnlicher Größe, Schrittlänge und Luftfederelementen unproblematisch.

Ich bau mir das Ding, weil ich Bock drauf habe und nicht der reichste Mensch auf dem Friedhof sein muss. Die Auswahl der Teile erfolgt definitiv nicht immer nach Vernunft, sondern was mir gerade gefällt. Wer das blöd findet, bitte woanders weiterlesen.
Ansonsten beantworte ich gerne Fragen oder messe irgendwelche Abstände nach.

Der Rahmen habe ich direkt nach einer Probefahrt in Parsberg bestellt (KW45), wird ein Saturn 11 in atomic yellow mit schwarz eloxierten Anbauteilen. Ein paar weitere Teile sind schon da, die stelle ich mal in einzelnen Posts vor.

Unsicher bin ich mir noch beim Dämpfer - da schiele ich auf einen DVO Topaz 2, weiß aber nicht, ob der rein passt und mit der Hinterbaukinematik harmoniert. Muss ich mich noch belesen. Alternativ wird es ein RS-Dämpfer.


----------



## Loner (18. September 2022)

LRS wird ein Pi-Rope
VR mit Lefty Nabe
Speichen in Schwarz mit gelbem Akzent und Newmen Alufelgen A.30
722g + 879g inkl. Ventil und Felgenband


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (18. September 2022)

Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit stammt von Synchros. Das vergleichbare Produkt aus deutscher Manufaktur war mir „zum mal probieren“ zu teuer - was nicht ist, kann ja nach erfolgreichem Test noch werden.

Synchros Hixon iC SL
278g


----------



## Loner (18. September 2022)

Für den Kontakt zum Gesäß werden eine RS Reverb AXS in Verbindung mit einem Specialized S-Works Power Mirror Sattel und NoName Carbon Klemme sorgen.

Reverb AXS 150mm 742g
Mirror Sattel 198g
Klemme 14g


----------



## Loner (18. September 2022)

Der Antrieb kommt auch von SRAM. Stylo Kurbeln (evtl. ersetze ich die irgendwann noch); DUB Innenlager,  X01 AXS Schaltwerk kombiniert mit GX Kassette & Kette sowie Pedale von Reverse.

Stylo Kurbeln 547g
Innenlager 77g
Kassette 448g
Kette 253g
Schaltwerk + Shifter 475g


----------



## Loner (18. September 2022)

Gebremst wird mit Piccolas aus dem Hause Trickstuff. Die Bremshebel muss ich wohl noch schwarz eloxieren lassen vor dem Zusammenbau.

Trickstuff Piccola 357g

Bremsscheiben werde Ich vermutlich von Ashima nehmen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Loner (18. September 2022)

Bodenkontakt werden vorerst aus dem Kellerfundus gestellt werden.

Pirelli Scorpion M & S - 925g & 931g


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. September 2022)

Loner schrieb:


> weil ich noch was leichtes, schnelles haben will, um bei einfachen Touren mit meinen elektrisch unterstützten Begleitern mithalten zu können.


Einfach vor der Tour die Akkus konfiszieren um Waffengleichheit herzustellen.
Oder jeder von der E-Fraktion bekommt noch einen Kasten Bier hinten drauf.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Loner (29. September 2022)

Bei den Reifen habe ich mich doch noch mal für was anderes entschieden, auch aus optischen Gründen 
Vom Gewicht her macht es keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Loner (29. September 2022)

Das Gäbelchen kam die Woche auch an - feines Teil. Kann die Probefahrt kaum erwarten.
PM Adapter von Intend liegt auch schon bereit.


----------



## Loner (29. September 2022)

Ashima Bremsscheiben werden für den Kontakt zum Bremsbelag sorgen. Gab es leider nicht mit gelben Details. Zum Glück ist das Rot sehr dezent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (29. September 2022)

Kettenblatt muss wegen Wechsel auf Boost geändert werden. Da ich mir bei der Zahn-Anzahl noch unsicher bin erstmal mit der günstigen Version aus Stahl.


----------



## Loner (29. September 2022)

Reifen und Bremsscheiben musste ich heute schon mal probehalber montieren. Reifen ließen sich easy aufziehen und sind schön ins Felgenbett geploppt. Hielten auf die Schnelle auch ohne Milch schon dicht.


----------



## LaiNico (30. September 2022)

Ich folge mal, finde Deine Einstellung vernünftig.
Die Bremsscheiben holen mich überhaupt gar nicht ..., never, ganz und gar nicht, in keiner Weise... ab. Falsche Marke, falsche Reibringform, falsche Farbe.
Möchtest Du da noch Impulse, oder ist das so gesetzt?


----------



## Loner (1. Oktober 2022)

Hi, immer her mit den Impulsen. Ich hatte wegen den Scheiben lange überlegt und verschiedene Modelle betrachtet. Ashima finde ich grundsätzlich gut, Reibringform gefällt mir, Farbe ist nicht optimal. Allerdings ist der Zugstufen-Einsteller an der Lefty unten auch rot. Insofern würde sich der Farbtupfer dort wieder finden. Zur Not liesen sich die Schrauben ggf. auch noch gegen gelbe austauschen.
@LaiNico  Was schlägst du denn vor?

martialischer in Richtung MDR-P Scheiben oder ganz klassisch Dächle Scheiben?


----------



## LaiNico (1. Oktober 2022)

Ich mag Brakestuff, bspw: punch Disk


----------



## Loner (1. Oktober 2022)

Die hab ich an meinem GLF - für das Saturn war mir allerdings mehr nach etwas zweiteiligem…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (1. Oktober 2022)

heute wieder einiges gelernt...

die Schrauben zur Ashima Bremsscheibe bauen zu hoch und sind damit nicht kompatibel zur Lefty; mit normalen/billigen Schrauben gehts
selbst wenn man das LR nur mal zur Probe auf die Gabel stecken will, sollte man die Aufnahme vorher fetten. Sonst steckt das Lager dann an der Lefty und nicht mehr in der Nabe. Jetzt muss ich mir mal Gedanken machen, wie ich das wieder runter bekomme.
wenn ich die roten Kringel von den Bremsscheiben komme, sehen die imho ganz nett an dem Setup aus
ich Frage mich, wie ich überprüfen kann, ob das VR korrekt zentriert ist, rein nach Augenmaß sieht das für mich nicht mittig aus


----------



## Mat203 (2. Oktober 2022)

Bau das Laufrad doch einfach mal verkehrt herum ein und schau den Abstand von Felge zu Gabel an. Bei mittiger Zentierung müsste der dann gleich ausfallen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Oktober 2022)

Mat203 schrieb:


> Bau das Laufrad doch einfach mal verkehrt herum ein


Das ist aufgrund der Form nicht möglich:








Loner schrieb:


> selbst wenn man das LR nur mal zur Probe auf die Gabel stecken will, sollte man die Aufnahme vorher fetten. Sonst steckt das Lager dann an der Lefty und nicht mehr in der Nabe. Jetzt muss ich mir mal Gedanken machen, wie ich das wieder runter bekomme.


Das sollte eigentlich nur passieren, wenn man das Vorderrad ohne Bremsscheibe montiert. Dieser Fehler ist mir dieses Jahr nach vielen Jahren Lefty das erste Mal unterlaufen.
Passt das Lager bei dir innen durch den Lochkreis der Bremsscheibe?

Der Reifen/die Felge kann eigentlich nur außermittig sitzen, wenn die Felge mit Versatz eingespeicht wurde, würde ich sagen. Auch wenn ich sowas am VR nicht kenne ...

Vll. kann @nopain-nogain als langjähriger Lefty-Fahrer was dazu sagen.


----------



## Loner (2. Oktober 2022)

Also auch mit gefettetem Lagersitz bleibt das Lager auf der Lefty klemmen. Mit montierter Bremsscheibe hat man dann ganz schön zu tun, dass Laufrad überhaupt ab zu bekommen. 
Komischerweise finde ich im Netz keine vergleichbaren Fälle oder Hinweise wie man Abhilfe schaffen könnte.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. Oktober 2022)

Weiss nicht ob Dir das hilft, aber da kommen einige Resultate:
https://www.google.com/search?q=bea...gGIAdMPkgEEMjQuMZgBAKABAbgBAg&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## Loner (5. Oktober 2022)

Danke, "stuck" war die Vokabel, die mir fehlte. Hatte das Lager dann recht einfach abbekommen, indem ich einen 34er Maulschlüssel aufgelegt habe und sanft mit dem Gummihammer zur Kooperation überredet habe. Der nervenaufreibende Teil war, dass ich meinen Junior mit seinen 6 Jahren zuerst den Hammerteil hab übernehmen lassen, während ich Lefty und Maulschlüssel fixiert hab. Nach zwei Schlägen haben wir dann getauscht und er hat den Maulschlüssel gehalten, während ich gehämmert hab. 

Davon abgesehen kann ich hier schon mal den Spitzen-Service von Pi-Rope loben. Antwort auf meine Mail am Feiertag, inklusive Retouren-Etikett. Gestern Paket abgeschickt, heute schon repariert und morgen auf dem Weg zurück zu mir.


----------



## Loner (22. Oktober 2022)

Hab die roten Akzente mal von den Bremsscheiben entfernt, jetzt sieht es imho stimmig aus. VR ist jetzt auch korrekt zentriert und Lager sitzt fest.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Oktober 2022)

Demnach hat der Laufradbauer das Laufrad einfach aus unbekannten Gründen falsch aufgebaut!?


----------



## Loner (22. Oktober 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Demnach hat der Laufradbauer das Laufrad einfach aus unbekannten Gründen falsch aufgebaut!?


Ja, war falsch zentriert. Warum ließ sich nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Jetzt ist es wie es soll und wie gesagt, erstklassiger Service!


----------



## null-2wo (22. Oktober 2022)

das wird n tolles rad. bin gespannt wie du die bremsscheiben findest, irgendwo hatte da jemand mehrfach mit lockeren nieten zu kämpfen... welche größen hast du gewählt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (22. Oktober 2022)

203/180 - bei meinem Skilllevel halten die bestimmt ewig, weil sie nix auszuhalten haben


----------



## imun (1. November 2022)

Hier schau ich auch mal zu


----------



## Loner (1. November 2022)

Gestern hab ich mal die Lager aus den Bremshebeln entfernt und die zum Eloxierer gebracht. Mehr kann ich grad nicht tun und warte sehnsüchtig auf den Rahmen.

Und die Beschaffung des Dämpfers gestaltet sich schwierig. Der erste Shop hat die Bestellung storniert und der zweite trotz angeblichem Lagerbestand die Lieferung auf Januar 2023 terminiert.


----------



## Loner (6. November 2022)

So, es wird noch eine Weile dauern, bis es hier weiter geht. Vorgestern kam eine Mail von Nicolai, dass die Pulverbeschichtung des Rahmens nicht den Qualitätsansprüchen genügt. Der Rahmen wird also nochmal neu gepulvert, bevor er an mich raus geht. Wird noch mal ca. 4 Wochen dauern. 

Die gute Nachricht ist, dass die Reifen jetzt schon seit dem Aufbau die Luft halten und das ganz ohne Dichtmilch! 

Und aus Mangel an lieferbaren Alternativen habe ich mir mal Adapter für die Shifter aus dem 3D-Drucker organisiert. Bin gespannt, wie die sich im Alltag dann schlagen werden.


----------



## Loner (8. November 2022)

jetzt hat der zweite Shop meine Dämpfer Bestellung storniert


----------



## imun (8. November 2022)

Warum hattest jetzt keinen zum Rahmen dazu bestellt?


----------



## Loner (8. November 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Warum hattest jetzt keinen zum Rahmen dazu bestellt?


Der DT Swiss hat mir nicht so zugesagt, Fox würde farblich nicht passen. Ich hatte noch DVO überlegt, aber der passt baulich nicht. Jetzt soll es ein Sidluxe Ultimate werden.


----------



## Akira (11. November 2022)

Welche Rahmengröße fährst du? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie der Gewichtsunterschied zu meinem Saturn 11 ist, welches nicht auf Leichtbau getrimmt ist.


----------



## Coolasice (11. November 2022)

Cooler Rahmen, coole Teile! Farbe is auch geil 🤟
Schaltung fand ich das GX Zeug nicht überzeugend / haltbar.
Laufradsatz spannend - mich stört nur die bisherige Bindung an Newmen. Deren Komponenten turnen mich ziemlich ab.
Sonst hätte ich da ggf auch schon mal bestellt.
Sollen wohl neue Naben und mehr Felgen Optionen kommen.

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (12. November 2022)

Rahmengröße ist L - laut Auftrag kommt der verstärkte Rohrsatz zum Einsatz. So arg auf Leichtbau getrimmt finde ich es gar nicht. Habe die Komponenten ehrlich gesagt hauptsächlich danach ausgewählt, was mir gefällt. Immerhin bringe ich 100kg auf die Wage und da soll der Hobel unter mir nicht kollabieren. 

Die Schaltung hatte ich bisher an einem anderen Projektbike, welches ich mangels Nutzung aufgegeben habe. Von daher lag die halt rum und wird hier weiterverwendet.

Der dritte Shop (bike-components ) konnte den Dämpfer jetzt tatsächlich liefern. Bike24 hatte zwar den günstigeren Kurs, sah sich aber trotzt angeblich 4 Dämpfern auf Lager nicht in der Lage, mir einen zu liefern. 

Jetzt fehlt tatsächlich nur noch der Rahmen und etwas Zeit alles zusammen zu schrauben.


----------



## Coolasice (12. November 2022)

Da bekommt man doch direkt gute Laune für den Aufbau oder?


----------



## Loner (21. November 2022)

Back in black
Bremshebel sind vom Eloxieren zurück


----------



## Loner (26. November 2022)

Bin grad hin und her gerissen, ob ich bei der Kurbel noch auf ne Intend Rocksteady wechseln soll. Würde optisch sicher schöner aussehen. Nur ist mir nicht so ganz klar, welches Innenlager es dafür braucht...


----------



## G3org (26. November 2022)

Loner schrieb:


> welches Innenlager es dafür braucht


Für die Rocksteady brauchts ein BSA 30mm. Z.B.
https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Innenlager-BSA-68-73-83-100-120-mm-fuer-30-mm-Welle-schwarz


----------



## Loner (27. November 2022)

Pedale liegen übrigens auch schon im Keller, hatte ich glaub ich bisher vergessen vorzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (4. Dezember 2022)

die Warterei auf den Rahmen hat negative Folgen fürs Konto…
Paketbote hat gestern die Intend Kurbel vorbei gebracht. 
Griffe werde ich mal die von Tatze probieren.
Und die Reifen halten immer noch die Luft ohne Dichtmilch - da bin ich echt beeindruckt.


----------



## Loner (16. Dezember 2022)

Weihnachten ist gerettet


----------



## Loner (16. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Tyrolens (16. Dezember 2022)

Endlich wieder mal ein Nicolai mit Farbe!

Wird das ein 110% High End Aufbau oder gibt es 10%-Punkte Abzug wegen des Dämpfers?


----------



## Loner (16. Dezember 2022)

Hab die Farbe live gesehen und es ware Liebe auf den ersten Blick 

Wird wohl leider bei einigen Prozent Abzug bleiben. Dämpferauswahl ist allerdings auch sehr eingeschränkt. DVO Topaz bspw. passt nicht. Der SIDluxe sollte von der Kennlinie her sehr gut zu dem Rahmen passen und ist leicht. Außerdem soll auch meine Frau mit dem Rad fahren können, da ist es von Vorteil nur einen Luftdruck ändern zu müssen anstatt mehrere Kammern aufeinander abzustimmen.
Welchen Dämpfer würdest du denn vorschlagen?


----------



## Tyrolens (16. Dezember 2022)

Passt der Intend Hover nicht rein? 
Ich kenne mich da auch nicht aus, bei Luft Dämpfern. Freigängigkeit wird beim Saturn auch eine Rolle spielen. 

Würde ich mir ein neues Nicolai holen, ich würde auch überlegten, ob ich den Hauptrahmen  nicht in Atomic Yellow machen würde und den Hinterbau in Turquoise Blue.


----------



## Loner (16. Dezember 2022)

Falls Cornelius mal ne Black Edition des Hovers an den Start bringt, frage ich nach, ob er passen würde


----------



## Tyrolens (16. Dezember 2022)

Ach so. Ja, Farbe ist natürlich ein Problem. Alles schwarz ...


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2022)

Ist es das gleiche gelb wie Jan von trailtech am Saturn hat ?


----------



## Loner (16. Dezember 2022)

Keine Ahnung, es heißt „Atomic yellow“ und sieht in natura sehr Atomic aus 🥳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2022)

Ist das sicher...geuke Farbe


----------



## Tyrolens (16. Dezember 2022)

Müsste die gleiche Farbe sein. 
Das andere Gelb, das Nicolai anbietet, sieht mehr nach Post aus.


----------



## Loner (16. Dezember 2022)

ja, das ist das Atomic Yellow


----------



## Coolasice (16. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schicke Farbe 👍

Ok is zwar nicht Ultra exklusiv aber der neue 23er RS Super Deluxe Air ist echt ein sehr schön gefertigter Dämpfer, komplett schwarz, sehr viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, Hydr bottom out und sehr schön leise.

Wäre meine Empfehlung tatsächlich..


----------



## Loner (16. Dezember 2022)

Super Deluxe bzw. Dämpfer mit Barrel oder wie das zweite Reservoir heißt, passen nicht in den Rahmen.


----------



## Coolasice (16. Dezember 2022)

Okay dann evtl ein Deluxe ultimate ohne Ausgleichsbehälter.. 😅


----------



## Loner (18. Dezember 2022)

Mögen die Spiele beginnen….


----------



## Tyrolens (18. Dezember 2022)

Zu Weihnachten steht's dann unter'm Baum.


----------



## Loner (18. Dezember 2022)

Die hintere Bremsleitung ist zu kurz, muss ich erstmal ändern.

Die Sattelstütze mit 31,6mm passt nicht in den Rahmen. Laut Techsheet sollten 31,6mm bei Größe L passen. Scheinen aber 30,9mm zu sein. Liegt am verstärkten Rohrsatz. Jedenfalls braucht es jetzt erstmal eine andere Sattelstütze.

Ohne Stütze und Sattel mag ich das Steuerrohr noch nicht kürzen...

Die Kurbel schleift am Innenlager bzw. dreht nicht ganz frei. Da brauche ich wohl noch eine Beilagscheibe.

Wird wohl also eher nix mit unterm Baum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyrolens (19. Dezember 2022)

Optisch ein Knaller, finde ich, durch den harten Kontrast zwischen dem grellen Gelb und den schwarzen Komponenten. 
Die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi sieht auf diesem Foto krass aus. Da merkt man wieder, wie viel eigentlich der Backsweep aus macht.


----------



## playbike (19. Dezember 2022)

schöne Farbkombi, Elho Freestyle is back. Knallt.

Eine Frage zum Gewicht. Ist der verstärkte Rohrsatz so viel schwerer oder das neue 11er ansich?
Im "Best of 2018" des World of MTB Magazin wurde das alte 11er mit 3084g gewogen, Large, kompl. gepulvert, inkl. Dämpfer und Steckachse, das Saturn 14ST 2020 wog 3774g, Large, raw inkl. DPX Dämpfer und Steckachse.


----------



## Loner (19. Dezember 2022)

Die Frage nach dem Gewicht kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der verstärkte Rohrsatz schon einiges aufträgt. 
Da Nicolai hier ja mitliest  - vielleicht könnt ihr euch dazu kurz äußern.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich merke schon: Das hätte ich besser nicht sagen sollen 

Das Gewicht des Saturn 11 mit verstärktem Rohrsatz sollte tatsächlich dazwischen liegen, also in etwa bei 3200g. In dieser Betrachtung haben alle verglichenen Rahmen die Größe L.


----------



## Loner (20. Dezember 2022)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Ich merke schon: Das hätte ich besser nicht sagen sollen
> 
> Das Gewicht des Saturn 11 mit verstärktem Rohrsatz sollte tatsächlich dazwischen liegen, also in etwa bei 3200g. In dieser Betrachtung haben alle verglichenen Rahmen die Größe L.


Habe zum Quellenschutz extra keinen Namen genannt


----------



## Loner (22. Dezember 2022)

in kleinen Schritten geht's voran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coolasice (22. Dezember 2022)

Geiler Aufbau! Die Farbe is top
Mich stören die gelben Reifen Beschriftungen weil es nicht wirklich passt zum Rahmen und irgendwie gefällt mir die klobige Dropper ned an dem schlanken Aufbau.
Bin gespannt auf Bilder mit normalen Kamera Winkeln.. man denkt immer dein Lenker ersticht einen gleich 😅


----------



## MB-Locke (23. Dezember 2022)

Hi,

Man sieht langsam, was es wird   
Also ich find die gelbe Schrift jetzt nich soo schlimm. Von allen Gelbtönen der Reifenhersteller, passt der definitiv am besten!


----------



## Marc40 (23. Dezember 2022)

Loner schrieb:


> Die hintere Bremsleitung ist zu kurz, muss ich erstmal ändern.
> 
> Die Sattelstütze mit 31,6mm passt nicht in den Rahmen. Laut Techsheet sollten 31,6mm bei Größe L passen. Scheinen aber 30,9mm zu sein. Liegt am verstärkten Rohrsatz. Jedenfalls braucht es jetzt erstmal eine andere Sattelstütze.
> 
> ...


So ein Neon-Gelb ist mir schon am Kavenz aufgefallen, geile Farbe


----------



## Loner (23. Dezember 2022)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen! Ja, die Farbe ist sehr geil, das bringen die Bilder gar nicht rüber. Und in natura und je nach Licht harmoniert das Gelb auf den Reinen ganz gut mit dem Rahmen. 

AXS war gesetzt, ich wollte so wenig Kabel wie möglich.
Kurbel und Wippe harmonieren echt schön. 
Die hintere Bremse fehlt noch, da muss ich jetzt noch die Bremsleitung tauschen, abhängen und entlüften. Das wird vor Weihnachten nichts mehr. 
Ohne die hintere Bremse zeigt die Waage 12,5kg.
Die Kunststoff-Adapter für die Shifter halten keine 1,5Nm aus und ohne anziehen wackeln sie. Werde die separaten Klemmen verbauen bis die Trickstuff Adapter wieder lieferbar sind.
den Spacerturm werde ich evtl. noch abbauen, aber erst nach ein paar längeren Touren. Falls er so hoch bleibt, werde ich allerdings noch auf Syntace Spacer wechseln, die harmonieren optisch besser.




Anbei noch ein paar Schnappschüsse mit der normalen Linse.


----------



## dasphonk (23. Dezember 2022)

Zu den Kunststoff-Adaptern:
Ich glaub Du suchst doch da hier?!:









						TRICKSTUFF Matchmaker Interface für Direttissima/Maxima/Piccola | SRA, 17,50 €
					

TRICKSTUFF Matchmaker Interface für Direttissima/Maxima/Piccola | SRAM links oder rechts Das leichte, praktische Bauteil wird in Freiburg gefertigt und verb




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Loner (24. Dezember 2022)

ja genau, als ich das letzte Mal geschaut hatte, stand da noch was von Lieferzeit in ein paar Monaten...


----------



## Loner (2. Januar 2023)

Kunststoff gegen Alu getauscht 





Und noch mal ein Detail fotografiert





Im Keller wartet gerade der Endgegner "Bremse entlüften" auf mich. Gehört nicht zu meinen Lieblingsbeschäftigungen, wird aber noch diese Woche über die Bühne gebracht. Dann ist der Hobel fahrtüchtig 

und happy new year by the way


----------



## Tyrolens (5. Januar 2023)

Die Schellen von Carbonice waren für dich keine Option?


----------



## Loner (7. Januar 2023)

Die Trickstuff Adapter hab ich auch am anderen Bike und bin zufrieden damit. Daher hab ich gar nicht groß nach Alternativen gesucht. 

Ein paar Details haben noch ein Intend Upgrade bekommen.







Bremse entlüften war kein Spaß (mangelnde Routine) und Druckpunkt ist noch nicht optimal. Aber es fährt


----------



## Tyrolens (7. Januar 2023)

Optisch der Knaller. 
Ggfl. könnte man noch die Reifen Decals schwärzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleischist (7. Januar 2023)

Geiles Teilchen!!! Gratuliere! Bin gespannt wie es abgeht auf dem Schotter oder Trail!


----------



## Loner (7. Januar 2023)

da bin ich auch schon gespannt und vor allem, welches Rad im Laufe des Jahres öfters bewegt wird - das Argon oder das Saturn...


----------



## Tyrolens (7. Januar 2023)

Weil es mir erst jetzt auffällt: Hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem Mirrow Sattel?


----------



## Loner (7. Januar 2023)

Leider noch nicht, kann aber gerne nach den ersten Ausfahrten berichten.


----------



## Loner (7. Januar 2023)

PS: die Waage zeigt übrigens 12,9kg, mit Dichtmilch in den Reifen werden es dann ca. 13 kg werden.


----------



## Coolasice (7. Januar 2023)

Sexy! Und die Farbe knallt genau so wie ich es mag 💪
Bin auch über Fahrberichte gespannt.
Würd ich mal gern gegen mein 22er Rocky Element fahren.. 😅


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2023)

Tolle Farbe…schickes Rad geworden !
Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Loner (8. Januar 2023)

Coolasice schrieb:


> Sexy! Und die Farbe knallt genau so wie ich es mag 💪
> Bin auch über Fahrberichte gespannt.
> Würd ich mal gern gegen mein 22er Rocky Element fahren.. 😅


Komm gerne vorbei wenn du mal in Nürnberg bist, dann kannste ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Osti (8. Januar 2023)

Ich war bzgl der Farbe erst skeptisch aber aufgebaut sieht es bombastisch gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coolasice (8. Januar 2023)

Loner schrieb:


> Komm gerne vorbei wenn du mal in Nürnberg bist, dann kannste ne Runde drehen.


Könnt man sich ja tatsächlich mal treffen 😅 is nur ne Std
Können ja mal schreiben per PN


----------

